

Why Bitcoin may never hit the mainstream – decimal points - bradnickel
http://clickbrain.com/miami/bitcoin-may-never-hit-mainstream-usability-2/

======
ikt
I agree completely and this has been the main drag I have with bitcoin, people
struggle with whole numbers let alone decimals! This will frustrate people to
the point of no return. A universal currency system has to be built with the
lowest common denominator in mind.

~~~
bradnickel
Couldn't agree more!

------
ics
We say "calories" when we mean kCals– if Bitcoin does become completely
mainstream, I see no reason why casual users wouldn't just say "bitcoins"
instead of "milliBits".

~~~
bradnickel
I do hope you are right and that the extreme fractional math won't be an
issue, but have my concerns still, because the valuation is so critical to the
meaning of the names. It won't be like a dime that always means the same
thing, because the average value of a dollar doesn't impact thinking through
daily purchases.

